

Show HN: Why we built Devarist, the developer's diary - devarist
https://devarist.com/blog

======
Fudgel
The sign up with google button doesnt seem to be working for me.

~~~
devarist
Wow how embarrassing! Thanks for letting me know. It's now fixed.

